# Need hub bolt size



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I'm finally getting paid on Friday, so I'm going to take care of all the major things on the car. Can someone tell me the OEM hub bolt and washer nut size? I really need to get rolling back on 4 lugs  

The alternative is someone is selling me front hubs for $40 shipped. I dunno which one is better fix the one thats off on the passenger side or get both replaced?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

what exactly are you needing? if by hub bolt, you mean wheel studs, then just get them at your local auto parts store, and install them. it's really simple to do. i'm really not sure what you mean by hub bolt..


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

The four hub bolts that hold the hub to the spindle are 19mm.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Just came across this too:
Hub Size Info 
Chassis Hub Bolt Size 
S13 front 30mm 
S14front 32mm 
s13/14 rear 36mm


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks guys I'm getting it replaced today, going to head to autozone to buy the stud. Finally get paid today :woowoo:


----------

